# Now this is DRESSAGE



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

The new dutch champion Edward Gal and Totilas 

Awesome

MainMenu Topdressage.TV

Go to just arrived....then Dutch Championships Edward.....a pop up will come on (so make sure you allow pop ups) and enjoy.


----------



## Solange (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm going to his stud on 28th of march for a stallionshow.. He can ride can't he. He's got a talentshow on this year. It's ashame I can't ride.. O.O


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow, awesome. Thanks for sharing


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

Do you know if it is Edward Gall?


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

That horse never even looked like it touched the ground. Beautiful!


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Wow.

That horse does Dressage very, very well. Whenever I go to my events, I often watch the horses being warmed up to see how "loud" the tail is. The steadier the tail, the more the horse "gets it" rather than being forced into it. Some rides you can look at the horse and just know its ****ed to high heck about the ride and that it is very, VERY tense and being shoved into false bends. Its amazing that some of the Grand Prix horses I watch perform actually PASSED the lower levels because of the amount of resistance they have in every single ride. e.e;; This is why taking your time in training is important. This horse shows us that!

This horse really gets it. The cues on the rider seemed a little loud to me (usually I can't watch the horse being asked to perform the next move, but in this video I could see every transition through the rider's legs) BUT.. i am MUCH happier/satisfied/impressed to see less subtle cues if it means the horse is supple and willing. The horse gets it, and the pair look like they are working with eachother, not against eachother.

Thanks for the share Spyder!


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

none of you will belive me but my tb has a piffafe to beat that and hes my hunter horse **** its amazing to ride =)


----------

